# Need Fantasy Images



## rune (Apr 30, 2006)

Looking for fantasy images, that aren't copy right.  Want to make into decoupage sheets for making cards  

Anyone got any web address?


----------



## sanityassassin (Apr 30, 2006)

we have had a fantasy artist just joined us maybe ask for images for the price of a bit of recognition could work for both of you. Her name is becca


----------



## rune (May 5, 2006)

That's a thought  

It's hard to find images that are OK to make into decoupage, because most artists dont want their stuff reprinted in any form


----------



## joecalkins (May 9, 2006)

I may be able to help. But first - what are you printing again? At any rate, my addy is www.cerberusart.com. If you like any of my stuff, let me know what you're doing and I'll see if I can help you out! Talk to you soon!

Joe Calkins


----------



## rune (May 11, 2006)

joecalkins said:
			
		

> I may be able to help. But first - what are you printing again? At any rate, my addy is www.cerberusart.com. If you like any of my stuff, let me know what you're doing and I'll see if I can help you out! Talk to you soon!
> 
> Joe Calkins


 
HI Joe  Thanks for responding to my post.

What I am wanting to do is make decoupage. Now decoupage is taking an image and layering it. So the image, basically is cut small pieces. The whole image at the bottom and the smallest at the top. It gives it a 3D affect  Looks pretty good on hand made cards  

And as I like fantasy images, i was looking for copyright free images. Then I would assume that the artistic wouldnt mind having their images printed out. Because of course, to make decoupage cards, you need to print out the image.

It's not for resale, it's just for personal pleasure. I have a few pen pals and I make all my own birthday and xmas cards. 

Here'a a link to some decoupage cards Ive made, give you an idea what I mean- http://spaces.msn.com/croftscrafts/


----------



## joecalkins (May 12, 2006)

Oh - now I know what it is! I don't mind if you use some of my images for that. Those are cool! In fact, since these cards are just for fun and to send to friends I'm pretty sure that you can use whatever artwork you want - copyright or not. But I understand that you may not want to make anyone mad. Let me know what image or images you want to use and I'll send you some higher-res versions than what's posted on my site. Maybe you can put a small credit on the inside or back of the card for me.


----------



## rune (May 12, 2006)

joecalkins said:
			
		

> Oh - now I know what it is! I don't mind if you use some of my images for that. Those are cool! In fact, since these cards are just for fun and to send to friends I'm pretty sure that you can use whatever artwork you want - copyright or not. But I understand that you may not want to make anyone mad. Let me know what image or images you want to use and I'll send you some higher-res versions than what's posted on my site. Maybe you can put a small credit on the inside or back of the card for me.


 
That's wonderful, thanks so much Joe  

I'll have a look at the images on your site and contact you about the ones I'm interested in. It would be no problem putting on the back of the card your details either, you'd be suprised how often I can asked about the origins of images  
There is another card making method that as yet Ive not got anything made up to show anyone.  But instead of layering the image in parts, you layer the image as a topper, by using the whole image and reducing it in sizes.  Very simple and very affective and it keeps the who image intact .  Some of your work Joe, would love great with this method, so I am every so pleased of your offer 

If there are any other artists, or sites that folks think wouldn't mind me using their images to make cards, please do post links here


----------



## rune (Jul 7, 2006)

Wanted to share this with folks.  A card made with one of Joe Calkin's images, that he so kindly gave me permission for


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh, now that _is_ nice!


----------



## rune (Jul 8, 2006)

j. d. worthington said:
			
		

> Oh, now that _is_ nice!


 
Thanks   It's surprising how many fantasy images are floating around for the crafting area    Fairy's especially seem to be popular.


----------



## Nesacat (Aug 11, 2006)

That's a really lovely piece of art Rune. Anymore? I've looked at the ones on the link too. Beautiful.


----------



## joecalkins (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey! You can't use my images! Lol Very cool Rune. I'm glad I stopped back by here. Nice work. If you do anymore pieces using my stuff send me an email in case I don't make it back here soon so I can check out your work! Happy crafting!


----------



## rune (Aug 22, 2006)

joecalkins said:
			
		

> Hey! You can't use my images! Lol Very cool Rune. I'm glad I stopped back by here. Nice work. If you do anymore pieces using my stuff send me an email in case I don't make it back here soon so I can check out your work! Happy crafting!


 
Thanks Joe, Im pleased you like how I used your image    And I'll send you an email next time I want to use another


----------



## dimeolas (Aug 23, 2006)

go look at wwwdotrenderositydotcom and wwwdot3dcommunedotcom there is some excellent work and some very nice artists.....
dimeolas


----------



## SERAFINApekkala (Sep 21, 2006)

I was just about to ask the same question!


----------

